# συναντούσαμε ξανά



## eno2

Hi,

<Τον ρώτησα αν έχουμε  συναντηθεί *ξανά *και Απάντησε όχι . > subtitle
Audio: <I asked him if we had met *before* and he said no.  >

Ksaná as before is a weird use to me. In fact  ksaná translates as 'again' so that's a repeat, posterior to the first time.  I suppose I'll have to get used to it if that's the idiom  in Greek. I also met a compound verb with ksaná  meaning 'before' +verb. That was the first to surprised me,  but for the moment I can't find it back .

My question:
Did we meet before? = συναντούσαμε ξανά;
Did we meet again?=συναντούσαμε  ξανά;

Are both my translations of  συναντούσαμε ξανά; possible and correct?


----------



## Acestor

Hi. That's a good point you're making there. But it's a well-known exception. The Academy's dictionary actually contains this very example:
Έχουμε συναντηθεί  ξανά (=στο παρελθόν). [We have met before.]
This should be compared with:
Συναντηθήκατε ξανά; [Did you you meet again? i.e. after that time]


----------



## Helleno File

Great question and a very interesting answer.  It doesn't make sense at first glance to English speakers - and apparently not to Dutch-Flemish speakers either!  

We say "have we met before?" It looks like Greeks ask "is this a second meeting?" Which makes complete sense!


----------



## eno2

Thanks for confirming. 


Acestor said:


> Συναντηθήκατε ξανά; [Did you you meet again? i.e. after that time]


Or: 
'Έχετε  συναντηθεί ξανά ;'(
[/QUOTE]
We say "have we met before?" It looks like Greeks ask "is this a second meeting?" Which makes complete sense!
[/QUOTE]
Or: Is this a repeat meeting?  That what is meant yes. 
But in fact they do not ask 
'Είναι αυτή η δεύτερη συνάντηση?.  
They're just  using ξανά also as 'before'

I'm sure I'll find the compound verb again which uses ξανά in the same 'before' way and there must be a few other verbs like that.


----------



## Armas

Another common use of ξανα with the meaning "before" is ξαναβλέπω.


----------



## eno2

Thanks
I'm still confused.
ξαναβλέπω.= review, revise  Take a second look.
ξαναείδαμε:
To ksanaEidame= we gave it a second look, we reviewed it?
Or also: we saw it again?  Or also: we saw it before?


----------



## Armas

Δεν το έχω ξαναδεί = I haven't seen it before
Αυτό το έργο το έχω ξαναδεί (5b)
I just read a news article: Δεν έχω ξαναζήσει κάτι τέτοιο ήταν κόλαση


----------



## eno2

Armas said:


> Δεν το έχω ξαναδεί = I haven't seen it before


Yes, absolutely contra- intuitive to me.
In some cases the construction <I never before + verb> seems to form easily a compound verb in Greek with ksana. meaning before.
In other cases ksana+verb means 'again +verb'. And that's NOT the same meaning....

I remember now to have heard <Σου πω  και σου ξαναπώ >I tell you and tell you again.Or at least that's what I thought it meant.  Now I 'fear' it could easily mean: 'I tell you and I told you before'


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> ξαναείδαμε:
> To ksanaEidame= we gave it a second look, we reviewed it?
> Or also: we saw it again? Or also: we saw it before?



_Το ξαναείδαμε_ means all of the above. _Ξανά _in Greek indicates repetition without time distinction; it can refer to past, present or future.
Maybe you can understand it better as a mere indicator of repetition, without trying to link it to _again _or _before _(at least not exclusively).


----------



## eno2

OK that's fine. Context will show. 
Is   πάλι used in the same  way as ξανά?


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> Is πάλι used in the same way as ξανά?


Yes, they mean exactly the same and they are used the same way -the only difference is that _πάλι _is not used in the formation of compound words. (Compounds like _παλιννόστηση, παλινωδία, παλιμπαιδίζω_ etc. are formed with the older word _πάλιν;_ the newer _πάλι _derives from it, but does not function the same way.)


----------



## eno2

dmtrs said:


> _πάλι _is not used in the formation of compound words.


Good. 



dmtrs said:


> _παλινόστηση, παλινωδία, παλιμπαιδίζω _


_αλινωδία, παλιμπαιδίζω : _
Not in WR. 
παλιννόστηση yes .


----------



## dmtrs

_παλιμπαιδίζω _ = behave like being a child [again] (for a grownup person) (<πάλιν +παις [=παιδί])
_παλινωδία_ = revocation of an action, decision, opinion etc. (<πάλιν + ωδή [=ode]) (Long story, comes from an ancient poet [Στησίχορος] who revoked some accusations in an ode of his...)


----------



## eno2

dmtrs said:


> _παλιμπαιδίζω _ = behave like being a child [again] (for a grownup person) (<πάλιν +παις [=παιδί])


 Charming compound.


----------

